# browser source interact not working



## George Styl (May 31, 2020)

I think several people are having the same issue .. Is there a solution ...?


----------



## robertheadrick (Jun 16, 2020)

Signed up on the forum just now specifically to look for the answer to this question. I've tried a few different things, but no matter how I set it up, as soon as I try to click on anything, I can no longer interact with the page. Not sure if I'm missing a setting or if there's some issue with a recent update.


----------



## ygreds (Jun 30, 2020)

There is an answer somewhere on this site for it, I could not refind it.  They suggested two things: When you open the Properties paste in your URL and then delete what is in the "Custom CSS" That's what worked for me.


----------



## ygreds (Jun 30, 2020)

ygreds said:


> There is an answer somewhere on this site for it, I could not refind it.  They suggested two things: When you open the Properties paste in your URL and then delete what is in the "Custom CSS" That's what worked for me.


Here's what it was under: 
* [SOLVED] OBS 22.0.2 Browser Source not functioning (grey/blank screen)*


----------



## nj1266 (Oct 27, 2020)

OMG. This was driving me crazy!!!. Once I deleted the text in the "Custom CSS" box, it worked like a charm.


----------



## Bageerah (Nov 29, 2020)

Tried deleting the CSS text and nothing works for me. Can't click anything, log into anything at all. Any fixes yet\?


----------



## kidrocybro (Dec 8, 2020)

I am in the same boat as Bageerah above me. So, the browser I use is Safari (maybe that's the issue) and I am trying to use wheeldecide.com for my streams.  Any help here would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## DCStrato (Dec 8, 2020)

kidrocybro said:


> I am in the same boat as Bageerah above me. So, the browser I use is Safari (maybe that's the issue) and I am trying to use wheeldecide.com for my streams.  Any help here would be awesome! Thanks.


I used the embedded link to wheeldecide.com https://wheeldecide.com/e.php?" width="500" height="500" scrolling="no" frameborder="0", right-click Interact, and it all worked.  Clicking on the wheel in the interact window caused it to spin and show an answer.


----------

